# Replace a Shimano 200 GS Chainring



## mikesusangray (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi guys!

My stepdad picked up an old bike cheap. It has a complete set of 200 GS components.

He'd like to replace the smallest chainring (28 tooth, I thnk) with a smaller cog, to get up steep hills easier. Does anyone know if I can replace the biopace-style original chainring with a standard (round) 24 tooth, 74mm granny?

Peace,

Mike


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a feeling those were riveted on Mike. Check with your LBS, if the ring can't be replaced they can probably sell you a whole new Shimano chainset with rings to suit for less than $50.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Take a look if the rings are connected by rivets as Mega says or if they have an allen wrench nut holding them on. If an allen wrench, they can be replaced, if not as Mega says.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

200GS? Yeah, those were bolted. As for a 24, you might be able to find a 24, but a 26x74BCD should be no problem. Perhaps if he needs lower gearing mix it up with a 32T mega-range freewheel or cassette, which is certainly lower than the 28 low which I'm guessing it has now....:thumbsup:


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> 200GS? Yeah, those were bolted. As for a 24, you might be able to find a 24, but a 26x74BCD should be no problem. Perhaps if he needs lower gearing mix it up with a 32T mega-range freewheel or cassette, which is certainly lower than the 28 low which I'm guessing it has now....:thumbsup:


I'll double-check but I think they're riveted. I have a bike w/ 200 GS on it and I know that the crankset is heavy as hell and it looks riveted...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Slimpee said:


> I'll double-check but I think they're riveted. I have a bike w/ 200 GS on it and I know that the crankset is heavy as hell and it looks riveted...


I've been wrong before.....

Just strikes me that it was a simple, cheap, soft, heavy crank, yet was designed to be serviceable.

If you have one, you'll be in a better position than I to put this to bed though:thumbsup:


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I've been wrong before.....
> 
> Just strikes me that it was a simple, cheap, soft, heavy crank, yet was designed to be serviceable.
> 
> If you have one, you'll be in a better position than I to put this to bed though:thumbsup:


From the web (which is always right  )



said:


> There were two types of 200GS cranksets. One had plastic coated steel crank arms and the chainwhels were riveted on. The other was alloy and had bolt-on chainrings. Both had steel Biopace chainrings.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, mine are definitely the plastic-coated steel w/ riveted chainrings. I can't speak for any other 200 GS out there...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

J_Westy said:


> From the web (which is always right  )


Thanks, I guess I'm right, and wrong, cool


----------

